# Wood Duck Mounts (ideas)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey... recently( youth duck and goose season) i shot a a male and female wood duck so my granpa could mount them. Anyways i was just wondering if anyone could share picture or real wood ducks or actualy mounts that would make a good idea.

Thanks


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

A buddy of mine has a pair on a wood duck house. The drake is standing on top of the house and the hen has half her body sticking out the hole. It's an awsome mount. I'll try to get some pics


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I have 2 mounted in the flying position attached to a medium sized old tree limb, looks pretty cool.

also know of a guy who found a piece of wood with a hole in it, and had the hen mounted inside of there, and the drake on top.

either way, cool mounts


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

im not big on the whole nesting thing even though they do do that. I was thinking of somthing like a drake standing higher thand the hen with marsh grass and moss or something....

KEEP THE IDEAS COMING


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

anyone know a taxidermist in the cities, i have a drake wood duck i would like to get mounted, so these pictures will also help me. how much does an average mount cost?


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

Look into Jim's Lake Land Taxidermy out of Excelsior, MN. Great Work!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

hoping for something a bit closer to the east side of the cities. Excelsior is about an 1 from my house. Its not that big of deal but would prefer closer.

So how about some pics of some duck mounts. I am curious. Thanks


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

guys if you don't get much help here...

try here...http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/
go to taxi forum.

:lol:


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=84 Taxadermy Forum Some pictures there


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Why in the world did you ask for peoples opinions if you dont care what they have to say? It sounds like you already know how you want them mounted. jk :lol:


----------

